# WUSTE PICS / I'll show you mine if you show me yours... ;)



## _Lex_ (Feb 23, 2009)

*2013 wuste pics ------>*

Well it was hot as hell and I half assed taking pics... but... oh well..
Show me your goods! I have alot MOAR!!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Great photos! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stangcobra (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome shots man, I was so busy trying to learn how to shoot videos I only got a handful of decent pictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stangcobra/sets/72157633891952631/








































Just a couple that I liked


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Stangcobra said:


> IMG_2793 by Stangcobra1122, on Flickr


Thanks for the picture of my friends S5! 

I discovered my actual camera to be broken upon arrival in Vegas , so here are a few of my crappy cell phone pics


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I mostly took pictures in the garage since it was cooler...

I am adding to my Flickr slowly.


DSC_0209 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0224 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0221 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0220 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0226 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0230 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0228 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0236 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0237 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0242 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0259 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0266 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0267 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


DSC_0167 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## Stangcobra (Mar 29, 2012)

What camera setup was everyone using?
I'll go first
T3i, 50mm 1.8, for the entire weekend.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Not that my setup is impressive at all, but I was using a D3000, 35mm 1.8, for the entire weekend as well.


----------

